# DPCM Natale 2020. Lockdown per 10 giorni.



## admin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Confermate tutte le anticipazioni. Poco fa è stato deciso che l'Italia, a Natale 2020, sarà in zona rossa per 10 giorni: dal 24 a 6 gennaio, intervallata da 4 giorni in zona arancione: 28, 29, 30 dicembre e 4 gennaio. 

Si potranno invitare, per cenoni e pranzi, al massimo due persone più eventuali figli ma solo se under 14.

Sarà possibile uscire solo dai Comuni con meno di 5000 abitanti e in un raggio di 30 Km. Esclusi i capoluoghi di provincia.

Il coprifuoco resta alle ore 22.

*Conte: mettiamo a disposizione 645 mln per bar e ristoranti. Riceveranno il 100% di quanto già ricevuto col decreto rilancio.*


----------



## Mika (18 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Confermate tutte le anticipazioni. Poco fa è stato deciso che l'Italia, a Natale 2020, sarà in zona rossa per 10 giorni: dal 24 a 6 gennaio, intervallata da 4 giorni in zona arancione: 28, 29, 30 dicembre e 4 gennaio.
> 
> Si potranno invitare, per cenoni e pranzi, al massimo due persone più eventuali figli ma solo se under 14.
> 
> ...



Dovrò fare la spesa in un giorno arancione quindi... visto che essendo a 5 metri da Sesto San Giovanni e avendo il supermercato e i negozi la a 5 minuti non ha senso che debba andare in negozi lontani venti minuti ma nel comune.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Dicembre 2020)

Rientro all'abitazione per le coppie?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2020)

Già in ritardo di 40 minuti la conferenza del fenomeno. Così fa parlare un po' di sé su Twitter.


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2020)

ieri mattina la maggioranza in Senato aveva approvato lo spostamento comunale a 10.000 mi pare
ora 5.000...oggi sono ceci e domani fagioli,come si suol dire.
cambiano idea in poche ore


----------



## smallball (18 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Confermate tutte le anticipazioni. Poco fa è stato deciso che l'Italia, a Natale 2020, sarà in zona rossa per 10 giorni: dal 24 a 6 gennaio, intervallata da 4 giorni in zona arancione: 28, 29, 30 dicembre e 4 gennaio.
> 
> Si potranno invitare, per cenoni e pranzi, al massimo due persone più eventuali figli ma solo se under 14.
> 
> ...



Passata in toto la linea del PD il vero grande partito di questo Governo


----------



## 6milan (18 Dicembre 2020)

ed intanto questi giorni stanno dando la possibilità a tutti di viaggiare, poi ci chiudono nei giorni in cui cmq la gente sta in casa ad abbuffarsi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Passata in toto la linea del PD il vero grande partito di questo Governo



I Cinque Stelle ormai sono stati assimilati dal PD, sono indistinguibili, quindi è un unico grande governo oligarchico.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Già in ritardo di 40 minuti la conferenza del fenomeno. Così fa parlare un po' di sé su Twitter.



e lascialo cenare all'unico ristorante aperto d'Italia


----------



## gabri65 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Confermate tutte le anticipazioni. Poco fa è stato deciso che l'Italia, a Natale 2020, sarà in zona rossa per 10 giorni: dal 24 a 6 gennaio, intervallata da 4 giorni in zona arancione: 28, 29, 30 dicembre e 4 gennaio.
> 
> Si potranno invitare, per cenoni e pranzi, al massimo due persone più eventuali figli ma solo se under 14.
> 
> ...



Un paese allo stadio terminale.

Spina già staccata e aste partite.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Scusate, ma non mi è chiarissimo. 

Posso andare da mia madre con la mia compagna perché siamo solo due ospiti, ma devo tornare a casa mia entro le 22? Più che un cenone sarebbe un aperitivo


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2020)

*Conte: mettiamo a disposizione 645 mln per bar e ristoranti. Riceveranno il 100% di quanto già ricevuto col decreto rilancio.*


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma non mi è chiarissimo.
> 
> Posso andare da mia madre con la mia compagna perché siamo solo due ospiti, ma devo tornare a casa mia entro le 22? Più che un cenone sarebbe un aperitivo



esatto ci potete andare dalle 5 del mattino fino alle 22


----------



## sottoli (18 Dicembre 2020)

Premesso che sono uno di quelli che bestemmia costantemente per le restrizioni e sarei quasi per un liberi tutti gli under 45
Premesso che non vivo in Europa e le feste le faccio sulla spiaggia in costa d'Avorio
Ma veramente chissenefrega del cenone e tutte ste boiate? Madonna dai a me sembra roba da anni 50...vuoi fare un bel pranzo con tutta la famiglia? Domani non c'è nessuna restrizione, ti metti in giardino con le distanze e lo fai
Vuoi scambiarti i regali? Ma non potevi farlo a settembre?
Io tutte ste convenzioni e tradizioni le aborro, sarò un po' Grinch...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2020)

La gente muore di fame e gli chiedono se può rassicurare il popolo sulla riapertura delle scuole, cose da pazzi...


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> La gente muore di fame e gli chiedono se può rassicurare il popolo sulla riapertura delle scuole, cose da pazzi...



Eh e male scuole sono troppo importanti...tanto è tutta colpa dei bar e dei ristoranti insieme alla movida e ai giovani cattivi no?


----------



## bmb (18 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> La gente muore di fame e gli chiedono se può rassicurare il popolo sulla riapertura delle scuole, cose da pazzi...



Voglio sperare siano domande concordate. Non può essere così basso il livello del giornalismo, preferisco pensare siano indottrinati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Dicembre 2020)

altre menzogne in diretta nazionale che Francia, GErmania, UK ecc.. chiudono la gente in casa. Nessuno chiude la gente in casa per Natale, solo noi. Avanti così.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Ma pensate che questo sia l'ultimo lockdown? E' questo il futuro. Iniziate a farci la bocca.


----------



## vota DC (18 Dicembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma non mi è chiarissimo.
> 
> Posso andare da mia madre con la mia compagna perché siamo solo due ospiti, ma devo tornare a casa mia entro le 22? Più che un cenone sarebbe un aperitivo



Ma non aprono alle 18?


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma pensate che questo sia l'ultimo lockdown? E' questo il futuro. Iniziate a farci la bocca.



C’è gente che già sta sbocciando...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Confermate tutte le anticipazioni. Poco fa è stato deciso che l'Italia, a Natale 2020, sarà in zona rossa per 10 giorni: dal 24 a 6 gennaio, intervallata da 4 giorni in zona arancione: 28, 29, 30 dicembre e 4 gennaio.
> 
> Si potranno invitare, per cenoni e pranzi, al massimo due persone più eventuali figli ma solo se under 14.
> 
> ...



Si passa dal giallo al rosso con qualche pausa di arancio.
Ormai la vita è un semaforo che non contempla il verde.
Delirio totale.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ma ragazzuoli, praticamente si può quasi fare e andare dove e da chi si vuole.

Di cosa vi lamentate?! 

Dalle premesse degli ultimi giorni sembrava non si potesse mettere il muso fuori di casa.


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzuoli, praticamente si può quasi fare e andare dove e da chi si vuole.
> 
> Di cosa vi lamentate?!
> 
> Dalle premesse degli ultimi giorni sembrava non si potesse mettere il muso fuori di casa.



Conte poteva chiudere tutto,aprire tutto,evitare gli spostamenti,permettere la libera circolazione,sarebbe stato comunque messo sul patibolo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Conte poteva chiudere tutto,aprire tutto,evitare gli spostamenti,permettere la libera circolazione,sarebbe stato comunque messo sul patibolo.



Perché gli italiani sono idioti viziati assassini. Non perché conte è suoi tirapiedi sono incapaci suppongo


----------



## Albijol (19 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Conte poteva chiudere tutto,aprire tutto,evitare gli spostamenti,permettere la libera circolazione,sarebbe stato comunque messo sul patibolo.



Conte poteva decidere tra salvare l'economia e azzerare i contagi. E' riuscito a nell'impresa di distruggere il Paese economicamente e avere il numero di morti più alto d'Europa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ho votato M5S l'ormai lontanissima ultima volta che si è votato, non mi vergogno a dirlo così come non ho timore nel dire che me ne sono pentito poco dopo (ma avendoli votati ormai tutti mancavano solo questi). Detto ciò adesso è veramente IMPOSSIBILE non riconoscere l'assurdità di certe decisioni, fosse solo incapacità ok niente di nuovo, ma qua c'è proprio MALAFEDE e spocchia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono uno di quelli che bestemmia costantemente per le restrizioni e sarei quasi per un liberi tutti gli under 45
> Premesso che non vivo in Europa e le feste le faccio sulla spiaggia in costa d'Avorio
> Ma veramente chissenefrega del cenone e tutte ste boiate? Madonna dai a me sembra roba da anni 50...vuoi fare un bel pranzo con tutta la famiglia? Domani non c'è nessuna restrizione, ti metti in giardino con le distanze e lo fai
> Vuoi scambiarti i regali? Ma non potevi farlo a settembre?
> Io tutte ste convenzioni e tradizioni le aborro, sarò un po' Grinch...



Concordo in pieno.
Qui in Germania abbiamo i primi ospedali che si stanno preparando per la triage e la politica non ha il coraggio di limitare spostamenti per natale.
Da noi puoi girare per tutta la Germania per riunirti con la famiglia a natale. A gennaio sara un vero e proprio bagno di sangue. Solo perche in politica si ha paura....nonostante i numeri siano chiari e sia ovvio che natale é un pericolo assurdo.
Corona ante portas.


----------



## sunburn (19 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Un paese allo stadio terminale.
> 
> Spina già staccata e aste partite.


Siamo un Paese in stato vegetativo da decenni. Ho sempre pensato che servisse un qualche tipo di "trauma" che facesse tabula rasa e risvegliasse il Paese. Siamo solo all'inizio di quel "trauma", ché la fine del problema sanitario sarà solo l'inizio, e le premesse sono molto poco incoraggianti. Continuo a vedere, sia a livello di classe dirigente che di opinione pubblica, le stesse identiche dinamiche che ci hanno condotto allo stato vegetativo: divisione in fazioni l'un contro l'altra armate, incapacità di individuare le reali criticità, assenza di un'idea chiara di come ricostruire, politiche di puro e semplice assistenzialismo fini a se stesse e via dicendo.
Verrebbe da dire che andremmo commissariati da un qualche organo sovranazionale, ma sapendo quale sarebbe questo organo, sarebbe un passare dalla padella alla brace.
E, allora, buonanotte ai suonatori.


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Perché gli italiani sono idioti viziati assassini. Non perché conte è suoi tirapiedi sono incapaci suppongo



non entro nel merito di quello che ha fatto Conte ma non oso immaginare cosa sarebbe potuto accadere,considerando la politica dell'ultimo trentennio, se al suo posto ci fossero stati Salvini, Renzi o Berlusconi (un rappresentante per ogni forza politica giusto per essere super partes).Entro nei dati di fatto: hanno chiuso tutto e gli abbiamo dato addosso, hanno riaperto e gli abbiamo dato addosso, ora hanno alternato e gli diamo addosso. Questo un po perchè le scelte da prendere sono cosi difficili e impopolari che diventa difficile accettare, un po perchè siamo sempre alla ricerca di un capro espiatorio dimenticando che ci troviamo in una situazione che nessun essere vivente abbia mai attraversato e che solo nei film a lieto fine si risolve in 2 ore.
Tutto questo ovviamente IMO.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzuoli, praticamente si può quasi fare e andare dove e da chi si vuole.
> 
> Di cosa vi lamentate?!
> 
> Dalle premesse degli ultimi giorni sembrava non si potesse mettere il muso fuori di casa.



Serio???
Io mi sento carcerato e tu dici che si può fare tutto o quasi???


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> non entro nel merito di quello che ha fatto Conte ma non oso immaginare cosa sarebbe potuto accadere,considerando la politica dell'ultimo trentennio, se al suo posto ci fossero stati Salvini, Renzi o Berlusconi (un rappresentante per ogni forza politica giusto per essere super partes).Entro nei dati di fatto: hanno chiuso tutto e gli abbiamo dato addosso, hanno riaperto e gli abbiamo dato addosso, ora hanno alternato e gli diamo addosso. Questo un po perchè le scelte da prendere sono cosi difficili e impopolari che diventa difficile accettare, un po perchè siamo sempre alla ricerca di un capro espiatorio dimenticando che ci troviamo in una situazione che nessun essere vivente ha mai attraversato e che solo nei film a lieto fine si risolve in 2 ore.
> Tutto questo ovviamente IMO.



Concettualmente è vero quello che dici riguardo la situazione più unica che rara. Però non conta solo cosa fai ma anche come lo fai, lasciamo stare a febbraio scorso che la cosa aveva colto di sorpresa un po' tutti, ora siamo dietro a sta storia da un anno quindi qualcosa dovrebbero averla capita e soprattutto pianificata. Come lo spieghi a chi ha il negozietto che deve chiudere e farsi il natale a pane e cipolla ma si potrà andare in centinaia a messa? Come la spieghi sta boiata dei due amici e degli under 14 che veramente serviva un cerebroleso per concepirla? Come lo spieghi che ancora ieri parlavano di sacrifici per riaprire la scuola il 7 gennaio? Ci sono delle priorità, la gente ha bisogno di poter andare avanti e vivere senza avere il cappio al collo non dell'elemosina e neanche del contentino.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ottobre 2020


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ottobre 2020



Accade sempre, sempre, il contrario di ciò che dice.

Solo uno scemo, o uno totalmente in malafede, può non riconoscerlo.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ottobre 2020



me lo ricordo bene. 
tranquillo che ci sarà la versione estiva (manco Pasquale)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Eh ma le scuole a gennaio devono riaprire. Tempo dieci giorni, i contagi al venti gennaio aumenteranno di nuovo e giù un altro loddaun. 
Hanno rotto le palle, ste scuole di melma le tenessero chiuse e basta.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh ma le scuole a gennaio devono riaprire. Tempo dieci giorni, i contagi al venti gennaio aumenteranno di nuovo e giù un altro loddaun.
> Hanno rotto le palle, ste scuole di melma le tenessero chiuse e basta.



Sono gli stessi che per l'immacolata si sono concessi il ponte dopo aver perso centinaia di giorni scuola.
Pensa tu quanto sono credibili circa la loro devozione per l'istruzione.
Sono come pierino che da lunedi a sabato sta male e domenica , giorno in cui vorrebbe andare a scuola, purtroppo la trova chiusa.
Che peccato!!!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Dicembre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ottobre 2020



Post simili se ne potrebbero fare a centinaia, ha un repertorio di balle sto pupazzo che fa impallidire persino wanna marchi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> non entro nel merito di quello che ha fatto Conte ma non oso immaginare cosa sarebbe potuto accadere,considerando la politica dell'ultimo trentennio, se al suo posto ci fossero stati Salvini, Renzi o Berlusconi (un rappresentante per ogni forza politica giusto per essere super partes).Entro nei dati di fatto: hanno chiuso tutto e gli abbiamo dato addosso, hanno riaperto e gli abbiamo dato addosso, ora hanno alternato e gli diamo addosso. Questo un po perchè le scelte da prendere sono cosi difficili e impopolari che diventa difficile accettare, un po perchè siamo sempre alla ricerca di un capro espiatorio dimenticando che ci troviamo in una situazione che nessun essere vivente abbia mai attraversato e che solo nei film a lieto fine si risolve in 2 ore.
> Tutto questo ovviamente IMO.



Io vedo solo incapacità e malafede. Io penso che nessun politico pescato a caso avrebbe fatto peggio di Beppe e i 1000 ladroni. Almeno secondo me.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Serio???
> Io mi sento carcerato e tu dici che si può fare tutto o quasi???



Ormai il "di cosa vi lamentate" é un mantra, 6 mesi senza lavoro "ma di cosa ti lamenti sempre?" é la risposta standard.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Accade sempre, sempre, il contrario di ciò che dice.
> 
> Solo uno scemo, o uno totalmente in malafede, può non riconoscerlo.



Su questo forum per lo meno siamo svegli e avvisiamo ogni volta delle balle con mesi di anticipo, per chi vuole ascoltare.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Dicembre 2020)

quindi famiglia composta da mamma,papà e figlio di 14 anni può andare dai nonni mentre famiglia composta da mamma,papà e figlio di 15 anni non può muoversi? io non ho parole


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Chissà se quando si voterà, che sia domani o nel 2023, i negozinati,baristi,ristoratori,albergatori si ricorderanno ..


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Chissà se quando si voterà, che sia domani o nel 2023, i negozinati,baristi,ristoratori,albergatori si ricorderanno ..



Se non saranno estinti.

E poi tanto in italia il voto è solo un evento, poi il governo lo fa qualcun altro a suo piacimento tra un 'rosso di sera bel tempo si spera' e un 'tale padre tale figlio'.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2020)

Da non dimenticare che mentre l'attenzione del popolo viene spostata su questi DPCM, il parlamento continua ogni giorno a lavorare e promuovere le leggi ideologiche del PD (anche ieri!) con il silenzio/assenso dei 5S... quindi leggi per l'immigrazione selvaggia clandestina, leggi di censura con la scusa dell'omofobia, sessismo, razzismo... la priorità è su queste cose e non sulle soluzioni per la crisi pandemica.

Ma ormai non se ne parla più, tutto viene fatto sotto traccia.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Chiedo qui: Mio padre è stato trovato positivo ad un gene del Covid-19. Precisamente il gene E. Ora lui non è contagioso, ma teme che il virus possa essere in incubazione e presentarsi dopo, ma su internet da un'intervista del medico della Lazio c'è scritto che quel gene assieme al gene N è instabile e può portare anche a dare falsi positivi. Se sapete qualcosa in più, non esitate a dare una risposta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chiedo qui: Mio padre è stato trovato positivo ad un gene del Covid-19. Precisamente il gene E. Ora lui non è contagioso, ma teme che il virus possa essere in incubazione e presentarsi dopo, ma su internet da un'intervista del medico della Lazio c'è scritto che quel gene assieme al gene N è instabile e può portare anche a dare falsi positivi. Se sapete qualcosa in più, non esitate a dare una risposta.


 [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION], vista l'importanza assoluta della questione ti consiglio di aprire un topic a parte, ben visibile 
E' un peccato se la tua domanda si perdesse tra le chiacchiere su Conte e questi stupidi politici.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da non dimenticare che mentre l'attenzione del popolo viene spostata su questi DPCM, il parlamento continua ogni giorno a lavorare e promuovere le leggi ideologiche del PD (anche ieri!) con il silenzio/assenso dei 5S... quindi leggi per l'immigrazione selvaggia clandestina, leggi di censura con la scusa dell'omofobia, sessismo, razzismo... la priorità è su queste cose e non sulle soluzioni per la crisi pandemica.
> 
> Ma ormai non se ne parla più, tutto viene fatto sotto traccia.



Lascia stare, siamo noi stupidi e complottisti, non un governo in totale malafede e cerebrolesi al seguito


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Chissà se quando si voterà, che sia domani o nel 2023, i negozinati,baristi,ristoratori,albergatori si ricorderanno ..



La prossima volta che si voterà, l'Itaglia sarà già una nazione di stampo afro-turco-cinese.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzuoli, praticamente si può quasi fare e andare dove e da chi si vuole.
> 
> Di cosa vi lamentate?!
> 
> Dalle premesse degli ultimi giorni sembrava non si potesse mettere il muso fuori di casa.



Ma sei serio?
Perchè se è una battuta non fa ridere per niente


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ormai il "di cosa vi lamentate" é un mantra, 6 mesi senza lavoro "ma di cosa ti lamenti sempre?" é la risposta standard.



È kolpa degli itagliani1!1!
Lo sai come funziona. Tu ti lamenti troppo, che vuoi che siano 6 mesi senza lavoro?

Io davvero non so come si possano dire certe cose. 
Sono ormai senza parole


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È kolpa degli itagliani1!1!
> Lo sai come funziona. Tu ti lamenti troppo, che vuoi che siano 6 mesi senza lavoro?
> 
> Io davvero non so come si possano dire certe cose.
> Sono ormai senza parole



É la normalità, tanto i cervelli eccelsi sanno che imprenditore =villa, maserati o Ferrari, evasore, male del 2020. Attendo solo quando costoro perderanno il proprio lavoro, aspetto solo questo, e succederà eh... Non subito, non per tutti i chiacchieroni, ma per molti, ho il vino buono in fresca.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio?
> Perchè se è una battuta non fa ridere per niente



Serissimo.
Durante le feste puoi andare per tutta la tua regione, da chi vuoi, in 2 persone.

Se poi l'obbiettivo era fare mega raduni allora, scusami il termine, non abbiamo capito ancora una seg....

Se poi mi parli invece dal punto di vista delle attività, umanamente hanno tutto il mio appoggio.

Ma è un altro discorso, e non riguarda tutti.

Nel 2008 nel nostro settore, il 70% delle aziende nel settore industriale ha rischiato il fallimento, non ho visto cosi tanta solidarietà in giro, se devo essere onesto.

Ma io sono una persona sensibile, e quindi capisco, e dico sul serio avete tutta la mia solidarietà.

Se cerchi tra i miei post, ho scritto chiaramente che IO STESSO ( che non sono ne ricco ne figlio di papà) non avrei dovuto aver accesso ad alcun aiuto durante la pandemia, ma avrebbero dovuto aiutare bene chi davvero ne aveva bisogno.

Quindi figurati come posso pensarla.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzuoli, praticamente si può quasi fare e andare dove e da chi si vuole.
> 
> Di cosa vi lamentate?!
> 
> Dalle premesse degli ultimi giorni sembrava non si potesse mettere il muso fuori di casa.



Stai scherzando? Io devo fare visita ai miei nonni ultraottantenni e lo posso fare solo con la famiglia a metà... siamo fuori dal mondo, nell'iperuranio. E devo baciare per terra perché loro abitano nello stesso comune, altrimenti non avrei potuto vederli. Mi viene detto? L'anno prossimo andrà meglio. E se i miei nonni non ce l'hanno altri 365 giorni di vita? Chi me li ridà? Boccia? Casalino?
Sono misure prese per azzerare la socialità e l'emotività, checchè ne dicano.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Serissimo.
> Durante le feste puoi andare per tutta la tua regione, da chi vuoi, in 2 persone.
> 
> Se poi l'obbiettivo era fare mega raduni allora, scusami il termine, non abbiamo capito ancora una seg....
> ...



Inutile cercare i vecchi post dove lo dici, li hai rifiutati gli aiuti per aiutare chi ne necessitava davvero? No, come chiunque altro, quindi evita di riempirti la bocca di buonismo. Perdonami ma l'ipocrisia mi crea il vomito


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando? Io devo fare visita ai miei nonni ultraottantenni e lo posso fare solo con la famiglia a metà... siamo fuori dal mondo, nell'iperuranio. E devo baciare per terra perché loro abitano nello stesso comune, altrimenti non avrei potuto vederli. Mi viene detto? L'anno prossimo andrà meglio. E se i miei nonni non ce l'hanno altri 365 giorni di vita? Chi me li ridà? Boccia? Casalino?
> Sono misure prese per azzerare la socialità e l'emotività, checchè ne dicano.



Non voglio essere str....

Ma mega raduno famigliare appresso a ultra ottantenni è la prima cosa da NON FARE.
Volevi pure il tappetino rosso per andarci? Eddai... Non potevi pretenderlo penso.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Inutile cercare i vecchi post dove lo dici, li hai rifiutati gli aiuti per aiutare chi ne necessitava davvero? No, come chiunque altro, quindi evita di riempirti la bocca di buonismo. Perdonami ma l'ipocrisia mi crea il vomito



Rispetto le regole.
Me li danno? Mio diritto prenderli.

Non me li danno per una motivazione seria piu grande? Pazienza. Non mi mettevo a frignare.

Tu pensi che sia buonismo, amen.

Hai tante qualità, ma la valutazione equilibrata non è certo il tuo forte.

Hai un equilibrio livello Leonardo allenatore.

Cambi opinione solo in base a quanto uno tocca i tuoi interessi, vedi Zaia, l'hai trattato da idolo senza se e senza ma, fino al momento esatto in cui ha calpestato il tuo orticello.

Io lo dico sul serio, anche perché su 1.anno.di pandemia stiamo parlando di 3 settimane di cassa integrazione eh, nel mio caso, mica migliaia di euro.

E te lo ripeto: se li avessero usati per aiutare chi davvero ( ma davvero ) ne aveva bisogno ( ma davvero) non avrei detto nulla.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Serissimo.
> *Durante le feste puoi andare per tutta la tua regione, da chi vuoi, in 2 persone.*
> 
> Se poi l'obbiettivo era fare mega raduni allora, scusami il termine, non abbiamo capito ancora una seg....
> ...



Non è chiaro, sto cercando di capirlo .


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non è chiaro, sto cercando di capirlo .



Mi son tirato scemo tutta sera ieri, penso avessi gli stessi tuoi dubbi.
Ma ho trovato ovunque che nei giorni rossi si puo andare da chi si vuole, anche da amici, ma solo in 2 con eventuali figli under 14, e in tutta la regione.

Cmq son sempre un bel rebus sti decreti.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É la normalità, tanto i cervelli eccelsi sanno che imprenditore =villa, maserati o Ferrari, evasore, male del 2020. Attendo solo quando costoro perderanno il proprio lavoro, aspetto solo questo, e succederà eh... Non subito, non per tutti i chiacchieroni, ma per molti, ho il vino buono in fresca.



Purtroppo molti di questi “soloni” sono ben coperti oltre a non avere la minima empatia, che fingono di avere preoccupandosi della crisi sanitaria...
Per loro va tutto bene(soprattutto per gli statali)


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non è chiaro, sto cercando di capirlo .





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi son tirato scemo tutta sera ieri, penso avessi gli stessi tuoi dubbi.
> Ma ho trovato ovunque che nei giorni rossi si puo andare da chi si vuole, anche da amici, ma solo in 2 con eventuali figli under 14, e in tutta la regione.
> 
> Cmq son sempre un bel rebus sti decreti.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non voglio essere str....
> 
> Ma mega raduno famigliare appresso a ultra ottantenni è la prima cosa da NON FARE.
> Volevi pure il tappetino rosso per andarci? Eddai... Non potevi pretenderlo penso.



Sui mega raduni sono anche d'accordo, niente trenini e trombette, ma queste limitazioni così dure anche a Natale sono psicologicamente insostenibili. Anche perché, non ci era stato annunciato un Natale sereno dopo i sacrifici di ottobre-novembre? E questa confusione di cui è preda il governo che ci dice cosa fare a Natale solo il 18.12. quasi a mezzanotte, non pensi aumenti solo la fiducia verso di esso e l'astio? Niente tappeti rossi, ma mi sento preso in giro.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


>



Quindi se io vado dai miei con la mia compagna posso restare anche oltre le 22? L'importante è che vada in un orario compreso tra le 5 e le 22?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quindi se io vado dai miei con la mia compagna posso restare anche oltre le 22? L'importante è che vada in un orario compreso tra le 5 e le 22?



Ma si..


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quindi se io vado dai miei con la mia compagna posso restare anche oltre le 22? L'importante è che vada in un orario compreso tra le 5 e le 22?



Sì, poi non ho capito se tu debba fermarti lì a dormire o se si possa "violare" il coprifuoco per far rientro nella propria abitazione.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Sì, poi non ho capito se tu debba fermarti lì a dormire o se si possa "violare" il coprifuoco per far rientro nella propria abitazione.



si infatti.. se è sempre consentito tornare alla propria abitazione, tu potresti andare da qualcuno alle ore 21:59 e tornare quando vuoi
Secondo me sta alla ''bontà'' della donna o uomo in divisa che ti ferma..


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Dicembre 2020)

sisi come no, dovrei lasciare d asoli i miei nonni a natale? che non vedo da 2 mesi perché mi era stato detto di fare sacrifici?


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Dicembre 2020)

mamma papa e figlio di 14 anni possono muoversi, mamma papa e figlio di 15 anni no. assurdo


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> sisi come no, dovrei lasciare d asoli i miei nonni a natale? che non vedo da 2 mesi perché mi era stato detto di fare sacrifici?



Fatti un tampone rapido un paio di giorni prima di vederli e stai con loro a natale in tutta tranquillità.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> sisi come no, dovrei lasciare d asoli i miei nonni a natale? che non vedo da 2 mesi perché mi era stato detto di fare sacrifici?



Sono nella tua stessa situazione. Come ha detto [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION], tamponati, prendi tutte le precauzioni possibili ma se hai il desiderio di vederli, valli a trovare senza sentirti in colpa. Anche io farò così.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> mamma papa e figlio di 14 anni possono muoversi, mamma papa e figlio di 15 anni no. assurdo



Ma hanno dato una spiegazione logica a questa regola? ..sarebbe importante saperlo perchè effettivamente
non capisco perchè il mio vicino di casa può uscire con suo figlio di 13 anni mentre io con mia figlia di 17
devo stare in casa, almeno sapere il perchè di questa regola, giusto per capire se si tratta di malafede o 
incompetenza, qualcuno a riguardo sa qualcosa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Dicembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma hanno dato una spiegazione logica a questa regola? ..sarebbe importante saperlo perchè effettivamente
> non capisco perchè il mio vicino di casa può uscire con suo figlio di 13 anni mentre io con mia figlia di 17
> devo stare in casa, almeno sapere il perchè di questa regola, giusto per capire se si tratta di malafede o
> incompetenza, qualcuno a riguardo sa qualcosa?



Pressappochismo, la malattia che affligge l'Italia da sempre.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma hanno dato una spiegazione logica a questa regola? ..sarebbe importante saperlo perchè effettivamente
> non capisco perchè il mio vicino di casa può uscire con suo figlio di 13 anni mentre io con mia figlia di 17
> devo stare in casa, almeno sapere il perchè di questa regola, giusto per capire se si tratta di malafede o
> incompetenza, qualcuno a riguardo sa qualcosa?



Può essere per il fatto stesso della scuola in presenza? ricordo male io o fino ai 14 anni la fanno in presenza e gli altri da casa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Può essere per il fatto stesso della scuola in presenza? ricordo male io o fino ai 14 anni la fanno in presenza e gli altri da casa?


Uhm credo di si, fino alla seconda media è in presenza mi pare.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pressappochismo, la malattia che affligge l'Italia da sempre.



Ringhio8
Può essere per il fatto stesso della scuola in presenza? ricordo male io o fino ai 14 anni la fanno in presenza e gli altri da casa?

Darren Marshall
Uhm credo di si, fino alla seconda media è in presenza mi pare.

Ahh perfetto quindi si tratta di incompetenza, regole buttate li senza logica nella speranza che servino
a far vedere che qualcosa stanno facendo, e infatti vivendo in Abruzzo, tutti chiusi da 2 mesi con 400 
contagi al giorno di media(400 non 4000!!!) sono quasi convinto che la malafede centri poco, questi sono 4 ciarlatani che grazie ai punti delle patatine si ritrovano a fare i politici.
Speriamo che finisca in fretta sta pandemia altrimenti sti ragazzetti sopra i 14 hanno finito di vivere, e
non per colpa del virus..


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma le restrizioni varranno anche per gli alieni gialli durante i festeggiamenti del capodanno alieno? Sono curioso...


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Dicembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ringhio8
> Può essere per il fatto stesso della scuola in presenza? ricordo male io o fino ai 14 anni la fanno in presenza e gli altri da casa?
> 
> Darren Marshall
> ...



Se sei abruzzese dovresti anche conoscere bene la capacità sanitaria delle vostre strutture che purtroppo non riescono a reggere certi numeri all'apparenza minori.
Basta vedere quanto è accaduto ad Avezzano negli ultimi due mesi.


----------



## ildemone85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Confermate tutte le anticipazioni. Poco fa è stato deciso che l'Italia, a Natale 2020, sarà in zona rossa per 10 giorni: dal 24 a 6 gennaio, intervallata da 4 giorni in zona arancione: 28, 29, 30 dicembre e 4 gennaio.
> 
> Si potranno invitare, per cenoni e pranzi, al massimo due persone più eventuali figli ma solo se under 14.
> 
> ...



goduria assurda nel vedere i clown del 31 dicembre che una volta si ubriacavano fino al coma etilico, chiusi in gabbia alle 24, lockdown totale fino al 30 aprile per sti relitti e si gode come maiali


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se sei abruzzese dovresti anche conoscere bene la capacità sanitaria delle vostre strutture che purtroppo non riescono a reggere certi numeri all'apparenza minori.
> Basta vedere quanto è accaduto ad Avezzano negli ultimi due mesi.



guarda 20 giorni fà sono stato ricoverato una notte all' osp. di Pescara per calcoli renali, e li ho smascherati
personalmente, ho trovato il pronto soccorso pieno(normale tutti a fare il tampone) il quinto piano adibito
al covid pieno( ci stà anche questo) poi però mi sono accorto che i restanti 6 piani erano praticamente
semivuoti, con medici e infermieri a giocare a briscola, quindi no! ..o almeno per Pescara non si può 
parlare di emergenza ospedaliera, poi nelle altre città non lo sò,ma se tanto mi da tanto..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Gennaio 2021)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> goduria assurda nel vedere i clown del 31 dicembre che una volta si ubriacavano fino al coma etilico, chiusi in gabbia alle 24, lockdown totale fino al 30 aprile per sti relitti e si gode come maiali



Povero frustrato, probabilmente non hai mai visto una donna in vita tua.. O ne avrai viste solo di molto brutte


----------

